# Glock 17



## bekins24 (Sep 22, 2015)

Looking to sell my Glock 17 with a compensated barrel. I've shot probably 100-200 rounds through it and love the gun, but just want to downsize to the 19 for something I can carry concealed a little easier. Figured I would give you guys on here first crack at it. $500


----------



## bekins24 (Sep 22, 2015)

sold


----------

